# Farewell flight of XH558



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Guys,
Any other Saddo's like me that want to see the Vulcans last flight,
here are the provisional flights for 10th and 11th of october,
the definite flights will be out on the 6th,
I am sure Richard, Landyman will know better than me,
10th
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zJoGZd3-Qg5U.k9_QAWQWnmes
11th
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zJoGZd3-Qg5U.k3u8IUZTll6M

picked up of another forum,
I am sure Landyman will keep us up to date on it (please)
so guess what i am up to next week end
:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
Misty


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Bruntingthorpe - where she was restored is 3 miles away from my back garden.

I have seen her fly directly over my house on many an occasion 

What a shame she isn't going to be flying over the home of her rebirth


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Saw her for the last time at Southport Airshow. Why do us Brits let such icons go. Concorde, Vulcan. Other countries would love to have them and keep them flying. 
She was the main attraction and any airshow will be less of an attraction without her.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Todays flight path has just been released:- https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zJoGZd3-Qg5U.kpsBmHOBSf5c

Can't give you any more information on further flights than will be released on the VTTS website:- http://www.vulcantothesky.org/appearances.html

We have been in France for the last month so have been a bit out of the loop.

Richard.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

This would be a huge shame

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/natio...om-xh558s-farewell/ar-AAf5Sfy?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

I was going to be one of them, But thought better of it and think watching it fly over the old menai bridge would be better for me,
So let's hope I am not the only one that has changed my mind,
Otherwise its going to be a sad end to the Vulcan
Misty


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Here are the latest updates to XH558's National Tour which is taking place this weekend 10th/11th October.
This is the last time she will do this type of sortie so If you want to see a Vulcan in the air for one last time this is your chance.

The routes have changed quite a bit since Mistycat posted the provisional routes.

Northern route on Saturday:-
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zJoGZd3-Qg5U.k9_QAWQWnmes

Southern route on Sunday:-
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zJoGZd3-Qg5U.k3u8IUZTll6M

As always the flights are weather and serviceability dependant.
Times will be released via Facebook and Twitter closer to the flight.

We are going up to Lincolnshire for a few days jet noise at RAF Coningsby next week so hope to see the old girl at Waddington on Sunday.

Richard.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I hope it pi**es it down all weekend and its grounded, now they have decided we don't want to see it over our way,
Originally planned to fly over our way,
They have changed Sundays flight dramatically,
Probably some crappy excuse,
Can you tell I'm not happy :-( :-( :-( :-( 
Might calm down by the weekend and drive to Donny airport
OK OK I won't
Will have to get to manc land and see it,
Misty


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

mistycat said:


> Well I hope it pi**es it down all weekend and its grounded, now they have decided we don't want to see it over our way,
> Originally planned to fly over our way,
> They have changed Sundays flight dramatically,
> Probably some crappy excuse,
> ...


The original flight plan was to come quite close to us as well and I hoped we might get an even closer route but the amended plan is now many miles away.
That's why we changed our plans and are now going to Waddo. 
She can't be everywhere unfortunately and because of the amount of interest they have to try and find places where large numbers of people can park and see her in safety.

Richard.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

How about going to the old Avro factory site at Woodford.
The site is open for pre-booked cars that day:- http://avroheritagemuseum.co.uk/xh558-final-farewell-tour-flypast/

Don't know how far it is for you but it would be a very suitable place to see her.

Richard.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Landyman said:


> How about going to the old Avro factory site at Woodford.
> The site is open for pre-booked cars that day:- http://avroheritagemuseum.co.uk/xh558-final-farewell-tour-flypast/
> 
> Don't know how far it is for you but it would be a very suitable place to see her.
> ...


Hey Richard,
been looking at that option
Misty


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

mistycat said:


> Hey Richard,
> been looking at that option
> Misty


Good choice Misty.

You get two Vulcans for the price of one.



XH603 is the only airframe still in 'Anti flash' white.
We were there earlier this year to start a sponsored cycle ride for XH558.

Richard.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

mistycat said:


> Hey Guys,
> Any other Saddo's like me that want to see the Vulcans last flight,
> here are the provisional flights for 10th and 11th of october,
> the definite flights will be out on the 6th,
> ...


Why on earth [pun intended] the map names in your links in Polish?

Geoff


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't ask me, just copied them of another forum,
Misty


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Why on earth [pun intended] the map names in your links in Polish?
> 
> Geoff


Polish???

Could have something to do with where you are viewing the Google maps Geoff or are you referring to the jumble of letters that determine the web link - those look a bit like Polish to me. :wink2:

Richard.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Landyman said:


> Polish???
> 
> Could have something to do with where you are viewing the Google maps Geoff or are you referring to the jumble of letters that determine the web link - those look a bit like Polish to me. :wink2:
> 
> Richard.


Richard

It had not occured to me that the names on the maps in the link could change because I am viewing from Poland. Can you please confirm that they are in English when you click on the link?

However 'Turning Point' is in English for me.

If so, how does the change occur?

Geoff


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Richard
> 
> It had not occured to me that the names on the maps in the link could change because I am viewing from Poland. Can you please confirm that they are in English when you click on the link?
> 
> ...


Everything is in English on this side of the channel Geoff.

I guess that your link is being routed through the Polish version of Google.

A couple of weeks ago in the depths of France I tried to get into Wordpress.com to check something on my blog and was surprised to find I was routed to the French site rather than the usual English/American one despite using the .com address.

Richard.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Well damn, now it will literally fly over my house on Sunday at Bruntingthorpe where she was brought back to life - but I wont be there as we are at Grand Designs live that day hmmmmmmf!


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

We're on Baltic Wharf CC site and have had a superb view this afternoon as it did two low passes over the site, accompanied by a twin engined prop driven 'outrider' which I couldn't identify.

Roger


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

This might interest a few enthusiasts....

*The Northern Leg of the Vulcan Farewell Flight.....*

Great video. I recognise a few locations. Menwith Hill, Keswick, Windermere.....






Roger


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Over and Out!

Final flight has just taken place.
A sad day for those of us that have worked hard to keep her in the air.

Also a sad day for British aviation too as she was the last all British four engine jet flying.
Truly the end on an era.

Richard.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Landyman said:


> she was the last all British four engine jet flying.
> Truly the end on an era.
> 
> Richard.


Hang on Richard

What about the BAE 146/AVRO RJ? - lots still flying in commercial and military service - not just for airshows.

Is there not a Nimrod still serviceable - even if not flown?

Not many aircraft built now are wholly built in one country, e.g Airbus. Even Boeing use Dowty undecarriage components and British control systems and avionics.

Geoff


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Hang on Richard
> 
> What about the BAE 146/AVRO RJ? - lots still flying in commercial and military service - not just for airshows.
> 
> ...


BAE 146/Avro RJ have 'murkin engines - 4 × Textron Lycoming ALF 502R-5 turbofans, so not 'all' British.
No Nimrods flying now although they might manage a fast taxi. Very doubtful that one will fly again.

From the world beating aviation industry we had in the 1950/60s we are reduced to making parts. As I said, a sad day. :frown2:

Richard.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Landyman said:


> BAE 146/Avro RJ have 'murkin engines - 4 × Textron Lycoming ALF 502R-5 turbofans, so not 'all' British.
> No Nimrods flying now although they might manage a fast taxi. Very doubtful that one will fly again.
> 
> From the world beating aviation industry we had in the 1950/60s we are reduced to making parts. As I said, a sad day. :frown2:
> ...


Richard as I said earlier there, are no aircraft built in only one country. Can you be sure there were no 'Non-British' components on the Vulcan?

As for 'world beating aviation industry we had in the 1950/1960s?

I agree we had good designers and engineers, but unfortunately too much political interference so we got the Trident 1 for BEA, then Trident 2 and put on a different wing as Trident 2E so that it could sell to Cyprus Airways.

VC10 - beautiful aircraft'

They could not compete with B727 and B707.

Think of all the other commercial failures:-

Handley Page herald against the F27

Skyvan - against what?

Other countries have also had their failures:-

France

Mercure
Caravelle
Nord 262

Germany

(Something like Nord 262) - remind me please.

Spain

CASA

It is an intrnational business now and very few counties can produce a 'total' aircraft - get over it.

Geoff


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Nicolsong and landyman please keep up the debate I'm loving it 

I think I would love to sit around a table one night with the likes of you 2 talking about my boyhood dreams

I'm lucky that I get to see runway runs by old birds at Bruntingthorpe every so often as its about 3 miles across the fields from me
but it sounds like my boyhood dreams were your careers - I think I entered the world 20 years too late!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

You are correct Geoff that political interference started the rot and got worse. TSR2 was a good example of what could have been a terrific aircraft.
Look at some of the old newsreel footage of Farnborough in the 1950s to see how many British designed and built aircraft were being demonstrated. Admittedly there were a number of 'duds' but there were also some 'winners'.

Have you read “Empire of the Skies” by James Hamilton-Paterson, which also has the official sub- title “When Britain's Aircraft Ruled the World“? He describes exactly the scenario you are talking about, a great industry brought to its knees by political dithering and interference.

As far as Vulcan being 'all' British is concerned, while there may have been one or two parts made abroad almost everything came from British firms, many of them long gone or integrated with larger, often foreign owned, corporations.

Ahh! Nostalgia ain't what it used to be. :crying:

Richard.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Watched many Shorts Skyvans on test flights over Belfast Lough, flying shoe boxes in some folks minds.

http://www.bush-planes.com/ShortSkyvanBushPlane.html

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Watched many Shorts Skyvans on test flights over Belfast Lough, flying shoe boxes in some folks minds.
> 
> http://www.bush-planes.com/ShortSkyvanBushPlane.html
> 
> Terry


Bit like my first commercial aircraft - Bristol 170 Freighter, which has been described as "like flying a 17th Century cottage from the upstairs loo window">

They leaked worse than a Swift MH - we used to wear our macs on backwards in some of them - and I am not kidding:surprise:

Geoff


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeezo guys stop it - you are scaring the whatsit out of me - flying!!
I love it - often listened to ATC going in to work for some interesting chat. 
Now I fear the nuts and bolts will fall off as water pissxes in the cockpit!!!!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> It is an intrnational business now and very few counties can produce a 'total' aircraft - get over it.
> 
> Geoff


The Eurofighter is a great example of international cooperation "works"

Eirofighter Typhoon

Started in 1983 after an initial requirement was decided in 1979....

Cost ? Eye watering development costs...

In 2009 Germany estimated the cost of each of their ordered 31 aircraft as 90 million€ per aircraft.....

and the costs have risen by an estimated 75% due to mismanagement according to the UK's Committee of Public Accounts.....

is it good? the unequivocal answer must be YES as it has a wide range of possible roles, but at a massive cost....

It is reportedly better than the Russian equivalent;

Russian SUI35 v Eurofighter Typhoon

It is certainly a highly agile aircraft - which was part of the original brief for an aircraft for dog-fighting...... watch this and think how you would be feeling at the "sharp end" during these manoeuvres....






and I don't think the cabin crew will be bringing in-flight refreshments around or screening a movie for all to watch...

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> VC10 - beautiful aircraft'
> 
> Geoff


Ah memories, always a weird feeling hurtling down the runway facing backwards (the passengers, not the pilot) in the RAF versions.

Pete


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

peejay said:


> Ah memories, always a weird feeling hurtling down the runway facing backwards (the passengers, not the pilot) in the RAF versions.
> 
> Pete


My wife remembers flying home backwards from Aden in an RAF VC10 too.

But her memory goes back a little further...........

She sailed out to the Far East and remembers being one of the first to fly home backwards in an RAF Handley Page Hermes in 1954.

It was hired in from Airworks and from it's registration I see that her plane "Failed to Proceed" home following a landing at Calcutta's Dum Dum airport, some three years later.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I used to fly up and down from Gatwick to Scotlang in British United BAC 1-11s and because they had a contract to fly Service Personnel from ( I think ) Gutteslau they sometimes had to configure aircraft with rear-facing seats which were still in place for schedule flights. 

Being shortish flights there was not a lot of fuel on board, so quite light and climbed steeply, which meant one was hanging in the seat belt - quite uncomfortable.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> .... and because they had a contract to fly Service Personnel from ( I think ) Gutteslau they sometimes had to configure aircraft with rear-facing seats which were still in place for schedule flights.
> 
> Geoff


That would be *Gütersloh* Geoff, I was there 76 - 79, when Lightnings and then Harriers were there.

I digress. :wink:

Pete


----------



## Alonzo (Jan 31, 2014)

Had the pleasure of watching a Vulcan flying in from Cyprus to El Adem in Libya back in 1969. This was when Gaddafi took over from King Idris. Few flights were coming in so a quick tune up of the radar system was required the radar was located half way down the runway (to one side of the tarmac). Fight was picked up at 80 miles out and continued on track with advice that there was a no fly zone over the local town of Tobruk. The pilot ignored this and flew across the top of the town stirring up the dust, continuing toward ElAdem with a blast up the centre of the runway with a climb and roll before coming into land. A great moral boost for all on the base and a lasting memory.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Over Old Sarum, 11th Oct 2015, billed as her final flight


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Bagshanty said:


> Over Old Sarum, 11th Oct 2015, billed as her final flight


*Pedant mode on* :wink2:

Not the final flight but the final countrywide tour.

From the VTTS newsletter of 9th October:- NATIONAL TOUR - OCTOBER 10th and 11th
WITH FURTHER FLIGHTS PLANNED THROUGH OCTOBER.

Richard.


----------

